# Rock Shox Recon rebound adjustment help



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

I just got a Recon 335 solo air. Are you supposed to be able to adjust the rebound by hand? If so what is the range of adjustment. The knob seems to be able to come off no matter what the position, so I don't know if anything is being adjusted.


----------



## Coop29 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed the same thing when I had the 351. It is a hex wrench I believe. No worries though, just push up as you adjust and you will notice the difference by manually cycling through the travel.


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok I just fiddled with it again. It seems it was not engaged out of the box. It now has clearly defined start and stopping points. I wish the range of adjustment was smaller though it has quite a few turns from end to end. O well.


----------



## camberman (Aug 13, 2011)

Just thought I'd add my 2pence worth - just got Recon Silver TK with my spec camber comp - used to have Toras on my old bike, couldn't believe that the rebound damping could really just be the 180 degrees that you can move the plastic cap through (despite checking with the shop). Anyway I think it is - if you push too far the plastic cap just goes round on the hex key, thus giving you seemingly inifinite adjustment - so I tried with a proper hex key and it does seems like the extremes of adjustment are within one turn of the key. SRAM manual is pants - just telling you to adjust the rebound as desired. By contrast the Ario shock has 26 clicks of rebound adjustment. Posting here to be off help to others with same issue.


----------



## BMW M 2 ISF (Apr 12, 2012)

just getting the Recon Silver on a MTB for my wife. We are curious if there is a manual or location that shows how to adjust the shocks? This is our first MTB with Shocks...

thx


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I hate and detest and despise those Rockshox rebound knobs. I also do not like them. 

On newer model forks the knobs are buried inside the fork lower. I hurt my fingers every time I have to jam them in their to turn the knobs. And I can't pull the knobs out to clear the lowers without using pliers, making on-trail adjustments difficult. 

SRAM engineers must have teeny little fingers, that's all I can say. 

Forks are good though. That Recon 335 is goodness. I actually prefer it over the Reba, because I don't like messing with two air chambers.


----------

